# Your favourite words!



## braveheart (Jun 8, 2008)

Mine's currently ... delicacy. 

What're yours?


----------



## ladylore (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: your favourite words!*

Warmth - it isn't to warm around these parts these days.


----------



## braveheart (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: your favourite words!*

*sends some UK sunshine* It's toasty here today. 

Now, there's a word, toasty.


----------



## ladylore (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: your favourite words!*

Thanks Braveheart.


----------



## sister-ray (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: your favourite words!*

fantastic is a word im using alot recently ,,  and yes it is toasty here today too, summer at last, its fantastic


----------



## Halo (Jun 8, 2008)

I think my favourite word is still "whatever".  It can mean so much or so little, it all depends.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 8, 2008)

Summer. Abigail. Diet Dr. Pepper. And ducks.


----------

